# Дело



## Hyperpolyglot

I know this means business, and when someone says это мое дело, which means this is my business, does he mean a business like a shop that he owns or this is my business as a sense of this is none of your business? What about бизнес?


----------



## Drink

Hyperpolyglot said:


> I know this means business, and when someone says это мое дело, which means this is my business, does he mean a business like a shop that he owns or this is my business as a sense of this is none of your business? What about бизнес?



Дело never refers to "a business" like a shop; it can only refer to the more abstract sense. In this case it probably refers to business as in "none of your business", but it could also refer to business as in "how is business going".


----------



## JSV

Both are possible.

"*Это моё дело*" in most of the cases means "*this is none of your business*" but if you are talking about "real business" then it will mean "*this is my business*".

"*Это не твоё дело*" in most of the cases means "*this is none of your business*", but if you are talking about "real business" then it will mean "*this is not your business/shop [but mine/someone's else shop]*"


----------



## ayna123

JSV said:


> Both are possible.
> 
> "*Это моё дело*" in most of the cases means "*this is none of your business*" but if you are talking about "real business" then it will mean "*this is my business*".
> 
> "*Это не твоё дело*" in most of the cases means "*this is none of your business*", but if you are talking about "real business" then it will mean "*this is not your business/shop [but mine/someone's else shop]*"



One should never forget: 1 Это моё (мойо́) дело.(It's my concern)  2 Это моё де́ло.(This is my business (shop))
(accenting is very important in case №1)


----------



## Drink

ayna123 said:


> One should never forget: 1 Это моё (мойо́) дело.(It's my concern)  2 Это моё де́ло.(This is my business (shop))
> (accenting is very important in case №1)



I disagree. Sentence-level stress depends on context and can be different in different situations, depending on what the speaker is emphasizing. There is no general rule.


----------



## ayna123

Drink said:


> I disagree. Sentence-level stress depends on context and can be different in different situations, depending on what the speaker is emphasizing. There is no general rule.


Yes. What You said is correct about case 2, but of case 1 - ALWAYS like I said.


----------



## Drink

ayna123 said:


> Yes. What You said is right about case 2, but of case 1 - ALWAYS like I said.



I disagree.


----------



## ayna123

Drink said:


> I disagree.


Give examples then.


----------



## Drink

ayna123 said:


> Give examples then.



There are no example to give. Those same sentences exist in all possible combinations of stress but in order to prove it, I'd have to find recordings of speech.


----------



## Drink

ayna123 said:


> Come on, no recording needed. Just simple situation to be drawn as an example.
> *(...)
> Moderatorial: rudeness deleted*



Any situation I give, you can argue about how someone would stress it, and so the example would prove nothing. But since you insist, here are the first ones I thought of (they are by no means the only):

Это ЕГО дело, а это МОЁ дело. (this could have either of the meanings)
Это моё дело. - Твоё ТЕЛО? - Моё ДЕЛО! (also can have either of the meanings)

And yes, I Russian really is one of my two native languages.


----------



## ayna123

Drink said:


> Any situation I give, you can argue about how someone would stress it, and so the example would prove nothing. But since you insist, here are the first ones I thought of (they are by no means the only):
> 
> Это ЕГО дело, а это МОЁ дело. (this could have either of the meanings)
> Это моё дело. - Твоё ТЕЛО? - Моё ДЕЛО! (also can have either of the meanings)


If you mean case 1 (concern) - then those are impossible situations. Only with retarded ones...):
- Где купить наркотики? (Where drugs are to be bought?)
- Это моё (мойо́) дело. Их дело, нАше дело, вАше дело etc.
The stress is always on pronoun. No alternative.


----------



## Drink

ayna123 said:


> If you mean case 1 (concern) - then those are impossible situations. Only with retarded ones...
> - Где купить наркотики? (Where drugs are to be bought?)
> - Это моё (мойо́) дело. Их дело, нАше дело, вАше дело etc.
> The stress is always on pronoun. No alternative.



See, like I said, the only way I can prove it to you is with speech recordings. Examples mean nothing.

But here's another example that I think might be more common:

Не вмЕшивайся в моё дЕло. (Under normal circumstances, this sentence will have a light stress on the two indicated syllables.)


----------



## ayna123

Drink said:


> See, like I said, the only way I can prove it to you is with speech recordings. Examples mean nothing.
> 
> But here's another example that I think might be more common:
> 
> Не вмЕшивайся в моё дЕло. (Under normal circumstances, this sentence will have a light stress on the two indicated syllables.)



It's another wrong expression. Maybe, you meant "Не лезь не в своё дЕло". Then correct...but it's a totally different meaning - "Mind your own business!"
But now we talk about Russian equivalent of kind "this is my business ", don't we?


----------



## Drink

ayna123 said:


> It's another wrong expression. Maybe, you meant "Не лезь не в своё дЕло". Then correct...but it's a totally different meaning - "Mind your own business!"



It's not a "wrong expression"; There are ten million ways to say the same thing.



ayna123 said:


> But now we talk about Russian equivalent of kind "this is my business ", don't we?



No, we are talking about the word дело.


----------



## ayna123

Drink said:


> Дело never refers to "a business" like a shop; it can only refer to the more abstract sense. In this case it probably refers to business as in "none of your business", but it could also refer to business as in "how is business going".


"Дело never refers to "a business" like a shop" - wow! if you are serious, then I quit this...


----------



## Drink

ayna123 said:


> "Дело never refers to "a business" like a shop" - wow! if you are serious, then I quit this...



What I meant is that as far as I know, it does not refer to physical building like it can in English.


----------



## ayna123

Drink said:


> What I meant is that as far as I know, it does not refer to physical building like it can in English.


*(...) 
Moderatorial: rudeness deleted*
I need a loan to start running my own дело - This is a common meaning. Дело is financial business also (enterprise)


----------



## Drink

ayna123 said:


> *(...)
> Moderatorial: rudeness deleted*
> I need a loan to start running my own дело - This is a common meaning. Дело is financial business also (enterprise)



There's no need to rude. Also, Викисловарь says that this meaning is разговорный and I am not completely up to date on post-Soviet slang.


----------



## ayna123

Drink said:


> There's no need to rude. Also, Викисловарь says that this meaning is разговорный and I am not completely up to date on post-Soviet slang.


Anyway, the mark "разговорный" - "colloquial" is not equal to "slang". (post-Soviet slang has nothing to do with it).


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

I've noticed ayna123 is of Ukranian Russian origin, and Drink is of Moscow Russian origin, maybe there is a difference between the two Russian language origin thus the disagreement.


----------



## JSV

Hyperpolyglot said:


> I've noticed ayna123 is of Ukranian Russian origin, and Drink is of Moscow Russian origin, maybe there is a difference between the two Russian language origin thus the disagreement.



Well, it is more related to how one "used to" talk/hear. If everyone around talks "Это МОЁ дело" then it sounds more natural for one's ear and vice versa.

The equivalence of both variants sounds more clear in the following sentences:
*
- Это МОЁ дело - что хочу, то и делаю
- Это моё ДЕЛО - что хочу, то и делаю
*
As for me, in the samples above both variants are equivalent.


----------

